# Abnormal bleeding during fertile days with no pain.



## squidink (Apr 21, 2010)

Here's the story. I had midcycle bleeding start over the summer, out of nowhere. It happened for three months: May, June and July. During each of these cycles I would start heavily spotting around the day of ovulation and keep spotting almost daily until my normal period began.

In July I went to the health center at my husband's school and the GYN I saw didn't have much in the way of a diagnosis besides "If it keeps happening for 3 more months, come back and we'll do an ultrasound." It stopped during August, September and October. I had a tiny bit of spotting midcycle last month, and this month it's back. It is almost too much blood to be called spotting. It's freaking me out quite a bit because my husband and I are TTC. I won't be able to go back to the University Health Center until January for financial reasons, so I'm looking for any insight into what this might be. Does anyone think it warrants a trip to the ER or Urgent Care clinic?


----------

